# Course Marshals.



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Our group ran into one them bad apple course marshals yesterday For 10 holes we were on the heels of of the twosome in front of us, who were on the heels of the 4 some in front of them. The group behind us had complained about slow play to the marshal who gave us a visit. We were in the fairway, while the group in front of us were still putting out. It was very short par 4, so all of us could reach the occupied green. So our question to the marshal was "what do you want us to do? Hit into them on the green?" Not sure if he ever spoke to any of the groups in front of us. So, on hole 11, a par 5, the group in front of us let us play through which we did. While on the green our course marshal buddy showed up and informed us that we needed to pick up the pace, since the next two holes in front of us were empty, and that were holding up the group behind us. Yep, the same group that had just allowed us to play through. I politely tried to explain that we would pick up our pace, but that we had just played through the group behind us, and were not holding them up. Well you'd a thought I had just killed his kitten or something. He got out of his cart and got in my face about silly excuses and such, and that the golf course did not need people like me playing there. He was pretty tense to say the least. Now I am a pretty easy going kind of guy, but I realized this could get out of hand. So, I told the marshal to stand by, called the pro shop and told them to send out his supervisor. Two holes later we all had a pow wow. The manager apologized, and the marshal who was obviously having a bad day was told to return to the pro shop. Later on there was another course marshal on the course. I used to be a course marshal on this same course, but gave it up because of unruly golfers. The free golf was not worth the B.S. some golfers offer up for those trying to do their jobs. I have a lot of respect for marshals in general, but when one goes off the deep end, they need to be either retrained, or let go.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes that doesnt sound like it would make for a fun round. Over here we dont have course marshals at most courses and most of the time it flows well but there can always be the slow play who just doesnt get the idea to let you play through


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe we should renaname this thread "War Stories: With Course Marshalls." or Oscar Myers in carts. I've got a couple stories.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually when it comes to slow play, I don't have much of a problem with it, or the person's causing it. I don't cause slow play my self, since I am some what of fast moving player. I have just learned to accept it with the thought being "why let someone else ruin my golf round doing their own thing". It's going to happen anyway, and when it does, it is just another part of the golf game the player needs to deal with. Where the player who is being held up makes their own mistake is they get into a hurry when their shot becomes available to them. They get into a hurry just to be held up again. A few "hurried" bad shots, and grumbling starts, which probably creates more bad shots. My pre-shot routine solves the slow-play problem for me. But to have a marshal who goes power mad, and off the deep end over what he/she might perceive to be slow play is just stupid on their part. There are better ways for he/she to handle it, than how this guy did.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

Our course marshalls are completely useless.All they do is hunt for lost balls and visit. I had one tell me after he asked our group how the pace was (we were on 14 stuck behind some rocket scientists who had 3 open holes in front of them ) "It's not moving because of slow play" We were in shock as he drove off toward the next group behind us.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

old zeke said:


> Our course marshalls are completely useless.


Same here, but it varies by course. Where I play most, you might see a marshall once in a blue moon. I think they hold up play more than they expedite it. I've sat in the fairway while they visited people ahead of us on the green and it was obvious from the body language and laughter that it was a purely social visit.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Right now during the 100*F afternoons (after 12:00) I see a course marshal once every 9 holes...if that much. Lately it has been once per 18 holes. Sometimes never. There is no starter, and you sign for your cart in the pro shop. You load your stuff up, and then return to the pro shop, and give them the cart number. They also close the 19th hole at 2PM due to lack of sales. No one wants to pay $3.50 for $0.40 can of soda I suppose. So we golfers pretty much have this course to ourselves. Anarchy at it's best. Several times the people I am golfing with don't go to the 18th hole. Instead they drive across the bridge to the 11th hole, an play another 8 holes from there. (25 holes)


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The price of drinks and the beauty and intelligence of the cart girl is the greatest value at Calusa. The Bicardi family owns the course and they just refuse to put any money into it. They aerated the greens for the first time in about 3 years last week. Only the huge amount of local rain has turned it green and it's actually looking pretty good now. If they can work with the greens, it wouldn't be bad, but in the meantime, Kathy the drink cart girl is still their biggest asset.

BTW - She's a grad student and works during the week with the Miami Metro Zoo. No bimbo there.

On the other hand, Miami Springs Golf Club, a famous old course where all the big names played in the Miami Open back in the 20's through the 50's, has a guy about 70 years old as their drink girl. I don't think he makes as much in tips as Kathy does.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Frgshair: are you in Vagas or further south in Laughlin? because I have friends that play Mesquite and they say prices are reasonable.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I live in Vegas. I pay $29 a month to get unlimited range balls, and can walk/ride 18+ holes for $9.50, as many times a month as I want, after 12 noon. There are a lot of courses down here that depending on the time of day, charge anywhere from $15 to $45 a round. Like most places the earlier tee times cost more. And of course there are the high priced tracts too. I have not played Mesquite in quite a while so I don't know what the prices are there. I only play the Mojave Resort course in Laughlin when I go down there. I prefer Laughlin over Mesquite for week end get aways. Mesquite to me is just a mess to be in. I do like the Casablanca GC however. I pay $25-$40 when I play in Laughlin, which think is pretty common for the area. I also play up in Utah sometimes. I have favorite 9 hole course in Fillmore i always stop at when traveling north. Cedar City has a decent tract that wears me out when I walk it. I don't play very often in St George, but there are some nice courses there. We will be taking a road trip in the "Grand Circle" next month, and of course I will have my clubs with me, should I run into a "Golf Here" sign. QUOTE=broken tee;47120]Frgshair: are you in Vagas or further south in Laughlin? because I have friends that play Mesquite and they say prices are reasonable.[/QUOTE]


----------

